# Essex Ontario Canada



## higgs2ca (Nov 17, 2007)

Any one still in need of a reliable sub?
Fully insured and ready to push or salt. Working theHarrow,Windsor and Kingsville area.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Where about are you located in Essex county. We are based out of essex. At this time I'm going to say no about the sub part but I do have lots of friends in the area. So do you think its going to snow??? (ever) So tired of rain.

DAFF


----------



## higgs2ca (Nov 17, 2007)

We are based out of Harrow, but we do most of wofk in the Windsor and Kingsville areas,
i was hoping we would get snow by now, I am tired of doing leaves and dodging rain drops.


----------



## duramaxed (Jan 21, 2005)

hi Higgs, what kind of salter are u running and how much $ are u looking for per hour?

Dave


----------



## higgs2ca (Nov 17, 2007)

*duramaxed*

I am running a snow ex 1075 it holds about 1/2 a yard, As for price we can work something out if you need me. you can reach me 519 819 6781
thanks


----------

